# [Centreon Nagios] Hosts n'apparait pas dans home (résolu)

## reyale

Bonjour,

Dans notre réseau d'entreprise, nous avions au départ Nagios 3.0 et tout fonctionner pas si mal.

Mais j'ai décider de migrer sur centreon dans le but de pouvoir plus facilement permettre aux utilisateurs la configurations du système.

Mais lors de l'installation, quelques problèmes se rajoutent.

Centreon est installer sur du gentoo -r6 et je l'ai déployer avec le paquet qui était au départ dans le portage gentoo.

Tout se passe correctement au départ mais à un certain point, il me mets une erreur : (voir aussi fichier joint)

Writable Centreon Configuration File (centreon.conf.php) Critical: Not Writeable /usr/share/centreon/www/ apache:apache (775)

Should be apache:apache (775) Writable ODS Configuration File (conf.pm) Critical: Not Writeable /etc/ods apache:apache (775)

Should be apache:apache (775)

J'ai bien sur changer les droits sur les répertoires mais rien n'y change.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Tanki

à la vue de l'erreur, je dirais que ton dossier 

```
/usr/share/centreon/www/
```

et ton dossier 

```
/etc/ods/
```

ne sont pas disponibles en ecriture pour le user apache ni pour le groupe apache

donc, au hasard, moi qui suit un gros bourrin je ferais un : 

```
$ chown apache:apache -R /usr/share/centreon/www/

$ chmod 775 -R /usr/share/centreon/www/
```

et 

```
$ chown apache:apache -R /etc/ods

$ chmod 775 -R /etc/ods
```

c'est sale mais ça a le mérite de fonctionner à priori

je vais me faire probablement asmather par les puristes, surtout si c'est une machine de prod....

mais pour tester ça peut le faire  :Smile: 

----------

## reyale

Hello,

Ce n'est pour le moment qu'une machine de test.

J'ai tester tout ce que tu m'as conseillé mais apparemment, le problème serait plus compliqué.

J'ai déjà bien recherché sur internet mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Aurais-tu éventuellement une autre idée ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Tanki

que te donnent : 

```
ls -l /usr/share/centreon/www/centreon.conf.php

ls -l /etc/ods/conf.pm
```

----------

## reyale

Sa me donne ceci : 

Pour le conf.pm :

ls -l /etc/ods/conf.pm 

-rwxrwxr-x 1 apache apache 157 Jan 26 15:05 /etc/ods/conf.pm

Par contre, pour le centreon.conf.php, il n'existe tout simplement pas. Je pense que je suis dans centreon à la phase de configuration du système.

A mon avis, il veut créer ce fichier mais ne peut pas. Malheureusement, ma connaissance dans centreon est assez faible. 

Serait-ce un problème de droit niveau mysql ou quelque chose comme sa ....

Merci

----------

## reyale

Bonjour,

J'ai finalement trouvé une solution au problème : j'ai tout simplement utiliser un Howto sur internet et réinstaller centreon non pas avec les paquets gentoo mais en WGET.

Par contre j'arrive sans problème sur la page de centreon mais je n'arrive pas à charger correctement les donnés de nagios. Probablement du à Ndo2DB.

L'erreur que j'ai est que lorsque j'essaie de démarrere /etc/init.d/ndo2db, j'ai une erreur au démarrage qui me dit que le fichier /var/nagios/ndo2db.lock n'existe pas.

C'est en effet le cas, alors j'ai tout simplement mis en commentaire cette ligne. Puis-je travailler comme cela pensez-vous ou ceci peux causer des problèmes car il me démarre le service mais me dit que c'est pas super bien (Warning).

merci d'avance pour votre aide 

le scirpt ndo2db.cfg (la partie nd2db.lock) :

# LOCK FILE

# This is the lockfile that NDO2DB will use to store its PID number

# in when it is running in daemon mode.

#lock_file=/var/nagios/ndo2db.lock

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## reyale

Rebonjour,

Tout ou presque refonctionne pas si mal. Le seul problème c'est que je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai rien dans la page Home mais quelque chose dans la page Nagios Statistics.

Dans la configuration, je vois également les services et les hosts.

Avez-vous éventuellement une idée ?

Merci

----------

## geekounet

C'est toujours pas bon pour le titre...  :Confused: 

----------

## reyale

C'est bon. J'ai mis à jour le titre.

Excusez moi

----------

## El_Goretto

 *reyale wrote:*   

> C'est bon. J'ai mis à jour le titre.

 

niet, il y a toujours un (pas résolu) dans le titre qui ne convient pas. Retire le, et c'est bon.

----------

## reyale

Hello,

Désoler. Je croyais d'après les règles du fourm qu'on devait mettre l'état du post.

Enfin bref.

Concernant ce problème avec centreon, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

merci d'avance

----------

